# Squeezing Pairs



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've read and heard about squeezing female and male fish to strip them of their eggs and milt. Then in a matter of minutes they are mixed thoroughly together to fertilize the eggs. In theory, I believe this would work for piranha species as well. I'm thinking if I could do this with P. Caribe, growing the eggs/fry out in a home aquarium will produce a caribe batch that, since grown in the home aquarium and used to the water chemistry and what not, will breed easier in the hobbyist aquaria. What are your takes on this?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

naw man dont even try it.. for one you well get bit... and two thay most times do that to trout and salmon that are gonna spawn and die anyway.. and for 3 you well get bit..lol...Caribe ive herd have never bred in the home fish tank...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't think squeezing will work, oh and there has been a few who have bred Caribe in tanks...


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Got chainmail Gloves?
Then I say GO FOR IT!

Just be careful not to hurt the Caribe... much.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

This is highly unlikely to work.If you haven't noticed when the females are ready to breed their bellys swell(indicating ripe eggs)all these fish you are referring to are milked during spawning season, when their eggs are mature.Sure this would work with any fish at this time, but you have to get them to the spawning process first.Anything less is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

So, you're saying that once female fish produce eggs, those eggs aren't yet matured enough to be fertilized?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I would be interested to know If you had any success in this. I was under the impression it was a destructive process.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet, I'm still in the process of thinking it through; deciding whether or not it's worth a shot. I mean, whatever I do decide to do, I'll post it up.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

StryfeMP said:


> So, you're saying that once female fish produce eggs, those eggs aren't yet matured enough to be fertilized?


IMO, yes.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, thanks.


----------

